# [RESOLU] Xcode test sur un véritable iPhone



## BoloG (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, je me lance dans le développement pour iPhone et n'ayant jamais programmé en objective C avant, j'apprends. Personnellement je trouve le SDK d'Apple très confortable mais il y a  un défaut qui je gène vraiment. Comme vous le savez il est impossible de tester son application iPhone sur un vrai appareil sans avoir souscrit aux 79/ans. 

Or dans mon cas, je n'ai (pour l'instant) absolument pas l'intention de distribuer mon application. Tous ce que souhaite pour l'instant c'est apprendre et évoluer, donc franchement je ne me vois pas payer une telle somme pour tester des petites applications qui servent uniquement à me faire la main.

Existe-il un moyen de tester mes applications dans les réelles conditions, c'est-à-dire sur mon iPhone et pas sur l'émulateur, sans avoir à souscrire au programme d'Apple ? S'il faut jailbreaker je le ferais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h15 ----------

J'ai trouvé la solution après une journée de recherche ! Donc pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi je l'ai trouvé ici : 
http://thebigboss.org/hosting-repository/submit-your-app/compile-for-cydia-submission/


----------



## Didier Guillion (21 Juillet 2009)

Tu es sur que la solution ne nécessite pas un iPhone Jailbreaké ?

Cordialement


----------



## liorpsg (7 Juin 2010)

BoloG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Alors voilà, je me lance dans le développement pour iPhone et n'ayant jamais programmé en objective C avant, j'apprends. Personnellement je trouve le SDK d'Apple très confortable mais il y a  un défaut qui je gène vraiment. Comme vous le savez il est impossible de tester son application iPhone sur un vrai appareil sans avoir souscrit aux 79/ans.
> 
> ...



bonjour je suis exactement dans le meme problème que vous car je n'est pas envie de payer car je ne vais pas la mettre en vente . seulement je n'arrive pas a comprendre le lien que vous avez écrit pouvez vous sil vous plait m'aider par msn ?

je sais que ca vous ennuie mais j'ai 16 ans et je trouve que mon application ne sert plus a rien car 
elle ne peut pas fonctionner alors que j'ai fait des nuis blanches pour cette dernière .

ps : liorpsg@hotmail.fr


----------

